# Green spotted puffer.



## mpgleisten

After all those posts. It finally happened. Last night right before my eyes I see my RBP swim to the top where the green spotted puffer was. Then the RBP takes a bite right out of its tail and then thrashes it around. THe puffer squirmed for a while. and when it was all over ( in a matter of seconds). I netted the puffer and flushed the remains. The terrible part of all of this is that it happened on the night before I was going to take the Green Spotted Puffer back to the LFS for a trade in ( since i found out its toxic to eat)

I am sorry I didnt take any pics, because I was really afraid that a gland or something might have been ruptured or something and toxins leaked in the tank. So I just did a 30% water change. Hopefully the fish will all be alive tomorrow morning.


----------



## Innes

sorry to hear that, pitty you didn't make a video


----------



## GARGOYLE

yea, sorry bout that.


----------



## Hannibal

is your piranha dead?


----------



## mpgleisten

Nope, suprisingly not. He showed no effects at all. I guess he missed the toxin producing gland in the puffer.


----------



## piranha45

sigh of relief, eh? :smile:


----------



## Bryan

Green Spotted Puffs toxin is not as strong as others, or so I have heard at least. I had a Freshwater Moray eat one of my smaller ones a few years back and he was fine.


----------



## Innes

Bryan said:


> Green Spotted Puffs toxin is not as strong as others, or so I have heard at least. I had a Freshwater Moray eat one of my smaller ones a few years back and he was fine.


 how was your freshwater moray?

what did it eat?

is it still alive?

how long did you have it?


----------



## Bryan

My Freshwater Moray was great. As far as I know, I have been the only person I know to keep them alive for a long period of time. I am sure others have done it alot longer, I just haven't heard about them.

I fed my two mixed seafood ie. scallops, shrimp, squid, mussels etc..

Sometimes feeders but not much.

Not sure if it is still alive, I kept mine for two years and in that period they grew from 12" to over 24". I sold them to a friend about a year or so back.

I would never get them again though, they become very boring and they have a tendancy to fast for months for no reason. They are very delicate and 90% or so (on avg.) die within a month of purchase. Most cannot get them to eat at all.


----------



## Innes

Mine lasted 3 months, and never ate a thing, the guy in my LFS told me they ate bloodworms which I quickly found out they didn't, and now he says to feed them comets - however when I got one they were new to the shop as far as I know, and they have been selling them ever since so he may have done some research.

unfortunatly it is illegal to feed live fish to your fish in the UK, but they obviously don't care too much, unless they now keep a couple of guppies with arowana just for deceration


----------

